# Can't Access All Tivo+ channels like CNN MSNBC



## johncconrad (11 mo ago)

I just got TIVO Edge for antenna and I can't seem to access the 140+ channels TIVO adertises that they carry. I only have about 30 when I go to Tivo+ and very sparse on news channels - only Newsmax and USA Today. Where's CNN? MSNBC? Thanks for any help


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

CNN and MSNBC aren’t on TiVo+.









Every Sports Channel on TiVo+ -


TiVo+ is a giant collection of free entertainment, exclusively for TiVo® customers. It features tens of thousands of hours of free content from awesome channels, like PGA Tour. Tap your home button and open up TiVo+ to find over 140 free channels. You can also find TiVo+ in your TiVo guide. It’s...




blog.tivo.com


----------



## johncconrad (11 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> CNN and MSNBC aren’t on TiVo+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...but I can't access these channels


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

johncconrad said:


> yes...but I can't access these channels


What channels are you trying to access?


----------

